# As Seen on Dr Phil



## Narchy (Dec 8, 2010)

Take the *"Animal in You" Personality Quiz* at:

The Animal in You Personality Test

I was happily surprised to find that according to the results I was a Snake... 

Try it for yourself _(being as honest as possible)_ and tell us what *YOUR* result is. :shock:


----------



## Australis (Dec 8, 2010)

Gorilla gorilla


----------



## shellfisch (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh yay..... I'm a Mountain Goat :shock::?:lol:


----------



## Smithers (Dec 8, 2010)

Umm Walrus...PMSL


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 8, 2010)

wild dog...haha it looks awesome


----------



## LiasisKing (Dec 8, 2010)

i am an owl ? hoo hoo hoo hoo


----------



## ingie (Dec 8, 2010)

Wildcat Yeeeeeha... 
Advice for me: "The cure for boredom is curiosity. There is no cure for curiosity."
#1 Occupation: Explorer
Love it


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 8, 2010)

I`m a Bear hahaha awesome


----------



## James..94 (Dec 8, 2010)

Prairie Dog :lol:


----------



## PicklePants (Dec 8, 2010)

i'm a walrus. but i might also be a gorilla or a penguin...


----------



## byron_moses (Dec 8, 2010)

an otter and i may also be a badger rofl


----------



## Sarin (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a.. Bat.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a Sable! Seriously, who the hell would be a Sable???? :lol:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 8, 2010)

lol I'm a snake


----------



## Virides (Dec 8, 2010)

Scott is a Walrus aarggghhghghghghhghlgllgllglglg


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 8, 2010)

Porcupine...?


----------



## glassless_mind (Dec 8, 2010)

Sable  never heard of it, but it sounds good.


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 8, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I'm a Sable! Seriously, who the hell would be a Sable???? :lol:


 
Want to swap? I'm a mole:shock: (but could also be a mouse or peacock)
Great! I'm snake food


----------



## AM Pythons (Dec 8, 2010)

porcupine aswell....


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm an Owl. Hoot Hoot. Apparently, I'm best matched to a Swan. Any Swans out there?


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a wolf, thats pretty good...right?


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a badger, or could be an otter


----------



## reptile_mad (Dec 8, 2010)

Snake, might also be mountain goat


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 8, 2010)

im a Vulture , nice i eat the dieing and dead :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Misha (Dec 8, 2010)

Badger!!


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a gorilla... fml


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a dog.... could also be a swan or prairie dog hahahahaha


----------



## jellis (Dec 8, 2010)

im a bison or a porcupine
at least the porcupine is cute haha


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 8, 2010)

jellis said:


> im a bison or a porcupine
> at least the porcupine is cute haha



Bison are cute as babies? lol


----------



## SomeGuy (Dec 8, 2010)

I am the walrus, goo goo g'joob.


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Dec 8, 2010)

im a Lion? hmmm ok lol


----------



## Snakelove (Dec 8, 2010)

A bear here!


----------



## Tristan (Dec 8, 2010)

Otter 
*Genus and Species:* 
_Amblonyx cinerea_ 
*Collective Term:* 
_A prank of otters_ 

*Careers and Hobbies* 
_Engineering 
Pro Sport 
Medical 
Design 
Computers 
Mathematics 
Surfing the Web 
Swimming 
Cuddling 
Reading _
*Famous Otters* 
_Leonardo DiCaprio 
Meg Ryan 
Jennifer Aniston 
Goldi Hawn _
This engaging creature is a master swimmer. Using its tail and hind-quarters as a rudder, the otter is able to maneuver as quickly as the fastest fish and is equally at home on land. Otters are nomadic animals, covering up to fifteen miles a day in an effort to find a good fishing hole. Moving rapidly over land by tobogganing over muddy patches, they travel mainly at night to avoid predators. Because its characteristic mode of swimming reveals a little furry hump, mothers with families in tow are sometimes mistaken for a large sea serpent, giving rise to a number of legends. In fact, President Theodore Roosevelt saw a "monster" on Lake Naivasha in Kenya and fired at the three humps of the swimming beast. Two humps promptly disappeared, but the third was killed-and sent to a New York museum. 
*Friendship* 
For all their manic short-term behaviors, otters are assiduous planners. Although the future seems perpetually bright, it must be wooed to ensure the most favorable outcome. So otters design their careers and plan their vacations years ahead of time. Friends who want a choreographed holiday know to appoint an otter as head of the planning commission. On the other hand, otters aren't so good at keeping track of things in the short term - perhaps not returning phone calls or remembering birthdays. Perhaps this problem is due to its over-committed schedule, for the otter's biggest challenge is in learning to say no. 
*The Otter Lover* 
As lovers, otters are tenacious and have remarkably vital libidos. Unafraid of expressing their needs, they do not tolerate selfish lovers and are attracted those creative enough to fulfil their sexual appetites. Among the aquatic animals, the lusty dolphin provides endless fun while the terrestrial fox proves to be a challenging and sexy companion. In a relationship, the otter will willingly stray into dangerous waters, betting that its instincts will see it though. But, for the most part it prefers the familiar shallows of a predictable association with the semi-aquatic beaver or sea lion. 
*Love and Marriage* 
Physical beauty alone is not enough to impress an otter. Its mate must be able to commune with it on a deeply emotional level too. Few animal personalities can live up to its high standards, but otters always find happiness with the semi-aquatic creatures, which include sea lions, beavers, and walruses. Even the lethargic hippo provides some amusement for this effervescent little carnivore, but don't expect these two to ever tie the knot. There is no question that the otter is going to have children. Lots of them. And this otherwise carefree individual will surprise you with its strict and disciplined approach to child raising. 
*Communicating with a Otter *
Otters are certainly not shy. Their highly advanced communication skills explain why friends flock to it for advice and why ex-lovers find it so hard to let it go. But sometimes it seems that relating to an otter is a one-way street; for otters hate criticism. It's not that they don't believe there's room for improvement, it's just that they tend to confuse criticism with rejection. Friends must step lightly lest they wound the otter's self-image, for this is the surest way to dissuade the otter from further communication. 
*Advice for an Otter *
Never give up. Never ever. Ever!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 8, 2010)

warthog :lol:


----------



## LizardLady (Dec 8, 2010)

Hehehe, I'm a Wild Dog...! Arooooo (that's meant to be a howl!) :lol:


----------



## pinkmus (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a Bat lol.... :L

-Will


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 8, 2010)

jellis said:


> im a bison or a porcupine
> at least the porcupine is cute haha



I've seen a fully-grown bull bison trip up on a vine in a ditch... that was pretty cute. And hilarious heh heh heh.


----------



## thals (Dec 8, 2010)

Bat woman here


----------



## imalizard (Dec 8, 2010)

Sheep. :shock:


----------



## gecko-mad (Dec 8, 2010)

Mouse.

Could also be a sheep or a mole.


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Dec 8, 2010)

Baboon D:


----------



## Sel (Dec 8, 2010)

Porcupine


----------



## Snakewoman (Dec 8, 2010)

Penguin. One of the suggested careers was journalism... I HATE THAT!!! :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 8, 2010)

Wild Dog or:
Otter
Baboon


----------



## babba007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Beaver ....... hmmmm


----------



## pythonchick2 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a Porcupine


----------



## woody101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Im also a Porcupine


----------



## daniel1234 (Dec 8, 2010)

Apparently I'm a beaver


----------



## Wookie (Dec 8, 2010)

Elephant. Hahaha I'm only 6'5". Not that big!


----------



## bally (Dec 9, 2010)

im a wolf or maybe a bison


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Dec 9, 2010)

I am a Wild Dog


----------



## Trouble (Dec 10, 2010)

haha, I'm a shrew :? also could be a badger

*Advice for a Shrew * 
Don't get ulcers. Give them. 

huh?! :shock::|


----------



## euphorion (Dec 10, 2010)

A BADGER!?!??! lol!


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 11, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I'm a Sable! Seriously, who the hell would be a Sable???? :lol:



Isn't Sable mink fur once it's been removed from the mink... or have I got this wrong here?


----------



## python78 (Dec 11, 2010)

Im a Mountain Goat :? but could also be a snake .


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 11, 2010)

why oh why am i the only one here that got hippo..... :cry: 


 

You might also be...



Zebra



Gorilla


----------



## Jungletrans (Dec 11, 2010)

Hippo , and before you laugh . Hippo's kill more people in Africa than any other animal . :shock: , :lol: . only joking .


----------



## Kyro (Dec 11, 2010)

Trouble said:


> haha, I'm a shrew :? also could be a badger
> 
> *Advice for a Shrew *
> Don't get ulcers. Give them.
> ...



Me too


----------



## reptilife (Dec 11, 2010)

I am a Vulture. Odd, as I am a vegetarian...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 11, 2010)

im a elephant lol
as if i didnt already know that lol


----------



## harley0402 (Dec 11, 2010)

i got the dog hehe


----------



## Davo66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Theres a bear in there. Didn't like the boorish sex life bit.


----------



## elapid68 (Dec 12, 2010)

Porcupine


----------



## Mr.James (Dec 12, 2010)

Wild Dog


Might also be a Wolf or Weasel.


----------



## chezza0066 (Dec 12, 2010)

Im a vulture but could also be a bison


----------



## damian83 (Dec 12, 2010)

im a babboon, ***


----------



## Allies_snakes (Dec 12, 2010)

Wild dog owwwwwwwww.....


----------



## JRU88 (Dec 12, 2010)

I got a damn Bison . . .


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 12, 2010)

Otter 

Could also be a bat.


----------



## Adele (Dec 13, 2010)

*The animal in me*

OMG! I'm a penguin  Nice!


----------



## Bob2 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm a vulture. 
Could also be a hippo.

I always wanted to be an armadillo, dammit.

Thanx Dr Phil


----------



## Redtailed (Dec 13, 2010)

Im a Tiger who Might also be A Badger.


----------



## snakefinda86 (Dec 13, 2010)

I am a snake


----------



## jesskie (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm an Otter


----------



## MrHappy (Dec 14, 2010)

How embarrassing - I'm a penguin


----------



## charri37 (Dec 15, 2010)

.. i am a sheep? ***? lmao!!!!!


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Dec 15, 2010)

i am an otter :S


----------



## TrevorJ (Dec 19, 2010)

The options were too limited, like Athletic ability, where's "never plays sport and would rather die than exercise", or Gregariousness, where's "would much prefer to live as a hermit than talk to anyone" Is Sloth a possible outcome?


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 19, 2010)

Porcupine....hmmmm


----------



## Charlie09 (Dec 19, 2010)

I was a snake and could also be a bat


----------



## Narchy (Dec 23, 2010)

TrevorJ said:


> The options were too limited, like Athletic ability, where's "never plays sport and would rather die than exercise", or Gregariousness, where's "would much prefer to live as a hermit than talk to anyone" Is Sloth a possible outcome?



Sloth is *NOT* a possible animal personality...

But, with the attributes you mentioned above you could be another reptile: a *Crocodile* - alongside all the _other_ serial killers like Charles Manson, Ted Bundy, Jeffrey Dahmer and Osama bin Laden.


----------



## Tayla152girl (Dec 23, 2010)

i'm a peacock lol


----------



## TrevorJ (Dec 23, 2010)

Ah serial killer, that sounds more like me, except I'm too lazy to go do it. Crocodile still sounds a bit too active, sometimes they get off their muddy bank and hunt.


----------



## junglecarpet (Dec 23, 2010)

I did this and I was a snake! I forget what it means, I just thought my outcome was awesome lol


----------



## dossy (Dec 23, 2010)

im a vulture


----------



## Titanic_Boa (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm a Mouse could also be a Mole


----------

